# DPP and RAW addition/average/subtraction



## 5D Freak (Jan 3, 2012)

I do use DPP to tune and convert RAW to 16 bit TIF, but I think it would be awesome if we could use DPP to stack or dark frame subtract using the RAW files before camera curves are applied to the TIF files. What do you think?


----------



## triggermike (Jan 5, 2012)

5D Freak, your images submitted for the lens giveaway contest were outstanding both in composition and technical merit. The colors/contrast come out very well without looking over-done and without destroying the overall technical quality of the image. Would you care to choose one of your landscapes and share your workflow (from capture to post production)?


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks trggermike for the compliments. My work flow changes depending what I'm shooting. I do a lot of panorama work and stitch using PT Gui. I do exposure bracket around +/- 1.5 to 2 EV and manually blend with layers and masks in photoshop. In the field I use a polarizer most of the time as cutting unwanted reflections greatly increases saturation and closes down the dynamic range in the foreground, water and trees. I haven't used HDR programs with my work that I submitted (except for the Platforms wave shot). I haven't been happy or able to sort out the programs I've tried. I have had some success with Dynamic Photo HDR, but it doesn't work with files over 32 megapixel (my panos are between 50 and 100 megapixel). Sometimes I use stacking (to average random noise and get cleaner tiff files) and darkframe subtraction (to reduce long exposure hot spots and pattern noise) when exposures get longer than 1-2 minutes. This is the case for me using a 5DII for infrared photography as the blocking filter is quite strong. 1-2 minutes at ISO200 can get a little noisy. Hope this is useful.


----------



## triggermike (Jan 7, 2012)

I was pretty sure your images were not HDR and was curious about your approach. Thanks so much for your willingness to share ideas/techniques - keep up the great work!


----------

